# BUG REPORT: OTA Timers Not Firing, and......



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I set periodic timers that are not functioning, and I followed the directions of posters with successful OTA timed recording.

Here is what I found to be curious about it. I figured that the timer didn't start recording, so I decided to switch to view an OTA channel. I switched to OTA, channel 5, and I got a black screen. I hit the "up" arrow, which should have switched the channel to channel 7. It didn't, it switched to channel 100. I figured I had an OTA channel lockup which I have had before, which requires deleting all of the channels, two reboots, then re-adding the channels back. When I go to delete the channels I get this message:

"A Recording Session is currently using the Off-Air Tuner.

Please stop the Recording before
opening the Local Channels Menu."

What do you think?? Maybe the OTA timer really is firing, as we see that blinking clock appear five minutes before. It appears that maybe the timer works, and the problem is that it thinks it is recording, even when it isn't.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've had this one happen to me as well.


----------

